# Returning stuff -- and obligations



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

OK! Here's a good question:

You drop off the passenger. *The waybill is complete. *The passenger left something in the car.

Are you still on their waybill? Doubtful. *The trip has ended.* So if you arrange to bring something back then aren't you simply an "independent courier" who can set your own rates?

Think about that. How does Uber or Lyft have any control of you once the waybill is complete? And how can you be deactivated if your contractor obligation for the ride is completed?

Are there strings attached?

Because if I drop someone off or get them to their destination, I would believe that one's own obligation to that passenger under Uber or Lyft is complete. Where is it obligated within Uber or Lyft to return items without charging, and how?

Admin please feel free to move this thread where appropriate.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> OK! Here's a good question:
> 
> You drop off the passenger. *The waybill is complete. *The passenger left something in the car.
> 
> ...


What stuff ?


----------



## SunnySonya (Oct 18, 2016)

Never underestimate pax. 
They'll just report you for dangerous driving....or say you smelled of booze....

Just drop lost items at an uber office or police station.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

The sensible thing to do is to use the "Rider Left an Item" report for that fare. Then, when they contact you, tell them your policy as an independent contractor. To be fair, you should give them the option of picking the item up at a police station of your convenience. Or, you can deliver the item to them for an "inconvenience" fee of $40 payable through to your Venmo account (it's not hard to set one up) which assures the money cannot be refunded back once the transaction is made.

If they're rude, want to argue, or cuss you out, you can add a "difficulty" fee of $20 on top of the inconvenience fee for a total of $60.

In fact, the more I see reports of ungrateful passengers not tipping drivers who go out of their way to deliver phones directly to them, the more I feel like my "inconvenience" fee should be at least $60 from the start.

It's up to you. You are the boss of you.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

When they argue with you, tell them the "difficulty" fee is recurring. Every time they extend the argument, they incur an additional $20 charge. Then quote them their total account due if they want the phone delivered to them. If they balk at this, tell them you can send them a hard-copy of your official policy on such matters, but there would be a $10 up front fee required.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

THIS IS HOW YOU DO BU*$*INE*$$*!!!!!!


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Answer any communications by stating, "This phone call is being recorded for quality assurance and training purposes."


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

agtg said:


> THIS IS HOW YOU DO BU$INE$$!!!!!!


I'm just kidding. I blame tohuntforme for encouraging me.

$40 flat fee through venmo for direct delivery or drop it off at a police station of your convenience. There's no need to argue with people, either it's worth it to them or it's not. Whatever you do, don't operate at a loss for people. You're in business. Uber cares about making a profit, you can bet your pax are working for a profit, it's alright if you get compensated so you profit, too (despite what the culture and climate of this scheme implies).


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

:-/ ....you guys....

This is the root of the question:

How does Uber or Lyft have any control of you once the waybill is complete? And how (or why) can you be deactivated if your contractor obligation for the ride is completed?


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

I always ask "Do you have everything? Are you sure?" Especially of a bunch of drunks.

I'm a n00b, with I guess about 400 rides, and already I have had three phones, two sets of keys, a cooler, a pair of sandals, four pair of sunglasses, one pair of prescription glasses, and entire wheel of brie left in my car.

When I got burned the first time (a phone that I kindly dropped off 10 miles out in the sticks, no tip), my policy is now that I can either a) leave the item at my apartment complex office for pick-up, or b) drop it in their mailbox or wherever they choose (work, etc) _the next time I am in that area_, or c) or delivery asap against a $30 fee.

I had not thought about Venmo... so far I have been lucky with cash for c) but Venmo is a far better idea.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Never return ...at some point it will bite you in the A$$..... Always.... "What phone?" or "Nope, its not in my car...sorry".


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

agtg said:


> I'm just kidding. I blame tohuntforme for encouraging me.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Lol - a wheel of brie. Are you sure that wasn't your tip?


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

AllanJ said:


> and entire wheel of brie left in my car.


I am curious about this. Please elaborate a bit more.


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

crazy916 said:


> I am curious about this. Please elaborate a bit more.


Well, I got home, and noticed a shopping bag from Whole Foods in the left rear floor board. I had no idea who left it there, and my other passengers all sat in the right rear seat and either didn't notice or ignored it.

So I looked in the bag and, lo, there was a wheel of very good brie in there. I wrote Uber about it, and also awaited the PAX to write Uber... but after a week with no contact, I figured it would never be resolved.

Probably $30 worth of very good cheese.


----------

